# Tourism Business



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

We are considering renting out part of our property as a tourist rental apartment. Can any tell us what rules and regulations apply to this type of business and what difficulties might we encounter. Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to register with your Camara for a AL( Local lodging licence) relatively straightforward, the two things you will require as extras to paperwork you should already have as part of your propties "deeds" are certificates for your electricity & gas supply (not sure on current prices) and a Complaints Book (25€ max) everything else is more common sense than reams of rules & regulations.

Residents & Non Residents must also register for "tax" & Social Security
Tax Resident & Non Resident under the Simplified Regime that for tourism 80% of turnover allowed as expenses and 20% as profit, this would added to your overall income as a Resident, Non Residents would be taxed @ 25% on 20% profit, generally no need to report or pay any further tax in your home country.

Social Security Non Resident who pay S/S at "home" must register but apply for an exemption here
Residents who receive a State Pension here or from "home" can also apply for an exemption
Residents who don't qualify for exemption get ist year S/S free, future contributions based on 1st years declared "earnings"


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

As always, Canoeman is spot on

Add to the list ... Fire Alarm system, property plan showing exits, fire extinguisher, fire blanket, first aid kit and if you have a pool then depth markings + a no diving sign. Soon to come will be regulations on pool fencing.

Don't forget to extend your insurance policy to cover liabilities relating to rental including a good level of 'public liability' for visitors.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Fire Alarm system only required if +50 beds, under 50 requirement correct number extinguishers, blankets for number of units or rooms, so 1 kitchen 1 blanket, 2 kitchens 2 blankets etc, insurance an important issue most household policy covers friends, family visiting but *not* paying guests


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You might like to refer to previous thread.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-portugal/69732-rental-property-portugal.html


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Siobhán information is accurate in this link but not Algarve's yes you must have a Gas Certificate but the requirement is not Inox its copper and whether copper reguired depends on installation, pipe run etc you might need to install pipework but your bottle and cookers connections would be rated flexible connections, A & S post on tax & S/S sounds as if they might not have been informed of the Simplified Tax Regime, any S/S is based on "profit" or your earnings* not* on turnover and if as a Resident you're not entitled to an exemption like UK is deducted from "earnings" before any tax calculation made, you'd also add a bit towards a Portuguese State Pension and have no problem with registering with the Portuguese Health Service


----------

